# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Sdfrankreich

## metzi34

Hey,

bin vom 11.9 bis ca. zum 25.9 in der Gegend um Biarritz herum surfen. Habe dann noch einen Platz fr den Rckweg und eventuell noch fr den Hinweg frei. Bei Interesse knnt Ihr Euch unter 017622858801 melden.
Fr Wellenreiter sollte noch genug Platz sein!

Beste Gre Hendrik

----------

